# Little metal work to go with the wood!



## haddenhailers (Oct 31, 2013)

Been slammed with orders but did get this cool set done. African Blackwood with aluminum inlays and crosscut spalted, stabilized and dyed teal sycamore. Duck and goose call

Thanks for looking!

Andrew

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## Kevin (Oct 31, 2013)

Primo! Are those sold?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks guys and yeah they are sold. Sorry!

Andrew


----------



## NCWoodArt (Oct 31, 2013)

They are Aweful. Aweful purdy that is. Hoping to one day achive the same level of expertise in my game calling manufacturing.

May I ask what those brought you for a selling price?


----------



## haddenhailers (Oct 31, 2013)

I appreciate it man. It's just patience and screwing a lot of stuff up to get here. 

I sell the ones with metal inlays for $175. 

Thanks

Andrew

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jmurray (Oct 31, 2013)

everything you post is top notch!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks Josh!

Andrew


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 31, 2013)

I have no idea what makes a good hunting call, but I do know these look fantastic. Excellent work!


----------



## haddenhailers (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank to you I appreciate it! I'll try to get another picture posted tonight of the internals of the calls. 

Andrew


----------



## Tclem (Oct 31, 2013)

I think I'm going to quit making calls. Stick to bowls and buy a call from Andrew.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## haddenhailers (Oct 31, 2013)

Tclem said:


> I think I'm going to quit making calls. Stick to bowls and buy a call from Andrew.



They aren't that great man! There's a bunch of folks a whole lot better than me out there. And they all probably started where we did, screwing around trying to figure it all out!

But I will sell you some calls lol!

Andrew


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 31, 2013)

haddenhailers said:


> They aren't that great man! There's a bunch of folks a whole lot better than me out there. And they all probably started where we did, screwing around trying to figure it all out!
> 
> But I will sell you some calls lol!
> 
> Andrew


 great looking calls again my freind keepem comeing --duck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 31, 2013)

Top shelf stuff! Excellent turnery, finish and mix of media. If I owned them they would not go to the water.. they would stay on the shelf. 
Scott

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 31, 2013)

Andrew those calls are off the shelf. Great looking finish on them. Superbly done. What are you using for your metal inlays if I can ask

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## haddenhailers (Oct 31, 2013)

First off thanks guys! I've come a long way since I started!

Secondly the aluminum is just some 0.050" sheet that a guy at work have me. I drilled a hole in the center to fit my tenon joint and cut it out square. 

Sorry I didn't get a picture of the inside, Halloween candy hustle time ran over shop time tonight!

Andrew

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dbroswoods (Oct 31, 2013)

Andrew very nice looking calls !!!!

Mark

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 31, 2013)

Too cool! I don't know a thing about calls, but those are pretty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Oct 31, 2013)

Super awesome! I like metal :D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shagee415 (Nov 7, 2013)

Man those are beautiful. One day i would love to know how to do that aluminum inlay. SWEET.


----------



## haddenhailers (Nov 7, 2013)

It's not hard. Just when you do a glue up with a tenon cut your metal to fit the tenon and glue it up. I promise if I'm doing it's not hard, time consuming but not hard!

Andrew


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 7, 2013)

When I was at duckmans place he showed me the call he got from you, it's truly beautiful. But the best part was when ducks son Scott was walking around the yard the day before the opener and using that call as it should be used, that was great. The guy knows how to use the calls you make. Duckman has your sticker on the back of his truck. For me it was all very cool to see and hear all this, especially knowing all of you.


----------



## haddenhailers (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks Greg! They are pretty but the most important part is they are functional!

Andrew


----------



## Shagee415 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks Andrew i appreciate it. where do you get your aluminum from.


----------



## haddenhailers (Nov 7, 2013)

These pieces came from some scrap computer cages. I just bought some though from lowes. It's real reasonable!


----------



## haddenhailers (Nov 7, 2013)

These pieces came from some scrap computer cages. I just bought some though from lowes. It's real reasonable!


----------



## Shagee415 (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks a bunch. It just brings out the call som much. do you make your own tone boards


----------



## haddenhailers (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes I do and no problem. 

Andrew


----------

